# What is the real value of silver?



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

I found this video linked from a video that UncleJoe just posted in the thread previous to this one.

I am curious what any of you think about this? What do you believe the true value of silver is?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

the result of CENTURIES of creating something from nothing (fractional reserve lending, interest, and other general usury)


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

The true price of silver - or gold or even peanuts is exactly what someone is willing to pay for it.

The difficulty is finding a common 'value' for the item - be it in labor, food, energy or apples.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

The video spent a lot of time comparing the market capitalization of silver and comparing it to a variety of other things. I didn't think that made any sense.

Silver is an industrial metal. There's a good chance that cheaper substitutes will be found for it in the future. Or in the case of film for use in cameras, its use has already disappeared.

Back during the Kennedy administration the minimum wage was $1 an hour. That $1 an hour in 90% silver coins would be $22 an hour today. So from that standpoint, silver is already overvalued.

I like silver as an investment. I expect the stock market to crash and stocks to lose at least 90% of their value. Government bonds at all levels will be worthless after the coming economic collapse. Real estate prices are still falling and real estate isn't portable or quickly sold. I see silver as an excellent hedge against hyperinflation. I think gold is good too. If I was completely stocked in preps and I had an extra $5000 to invest I'd split it between gold and silver.

Pastor Lindsey Williams, who claims to have sources inside the global elite, claims that old US coins will be accepted as currency during the coming hyperinflation. Imagine bread costing $100 a loaf in currency but only 10¢ in 90% silver dimes. For me, junk silver is the only kind of silver worth owning.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Bill is right. Its a hedge. DRK is also right, the value of anything is what someones willing to pay for it.
One caveat: If there is a collapse, then assumedly absolutely everything (pm's) could (should?) tank also. If said collapse was bad enough, demand for a metal that you could not eat could at least theoretically tank also, at least in the short term. I doubt it, but its at least possible.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes PM's could tank during a collapse, although I have not been able to find an example in history where that has been the case. In every example of an _economic_ collapse that I have seen, it has been the opposite. A societal collapse may be different, but it would probably have to be along the lines of a Mad Max scenario. Even in wartime, both civil and international, PM's have had value above and beyond whatever fiat currency was in place. So for me personally, PM's are a bet that I will take any day.


----------

